# What is Tawas Powder



## Maxx62

My wife started putting Tawas powder on her face a few weeks ago, and now she has a ghostly pallor, which I'm not sure I like very well. Before she had medium complexion face, but now her skin has a strange porcelain translucent quality that doesn't seem natural. 

My wife and her sister picked this stuff up at one of the smaller malls in our area, and I'm wondering how safe it is? Also, how exactly does this stuff change a person's skin tone? I remember reading that in the years following WWII, that many Japanese geisha died of skin cancer, due to the fact that they could no longer get their traditional type of face makeup, and many of them tried to tried to create their own make up with whatever they could find lying around. How safe is it to put this type of material on your face? I wish she wouldn't do it.


----------



## Gary D

Google says that "Tawas is the tagalog term for alum, a chemically hydrated aluminum potassium sulfate that possesses a specific crystal shape. Tawas or alum (common English name) has a chemical formula KAl(SO4)2·12H2O. It is non-toxic, has somewhat a sweet acidic taste that dissolves easily in water and reacts with acid. There are several types of tawas in the market like potassium alum, soda alum, ammonium alum and aluminum alum, but the more common is the potassium alum that most can buy in botika or health stores and from street vendors near churches in the Philippines.

Tawas or alum has varieties of uses. Tawas has industrial, cosmetic, culinary applications as well as some medicinal and health benefits."


----------



## simonsays

actually, from what I know, there are two tawas.

One you can get in Watsons, in Philippines, which is made in Thailand, and is natural mineral content !! Or so it says, i.e. powderised natural Tawas .. 

the other one, when you stroll down Session Road in Baguio (don't know about other cities  ), you see the old women selling herbal stuff like Mahagony Seeds and the likes ? they have the original TAWAS, i.e a rock, that has anti perspiration qualities ! Never tried it, but just bought it a few times ..

I always get asked to get Tawas from Baguio, by Filipino friends here in SG


----------



## pagbati

*Glowing in the dark*

I don’t know what it is about people trying to change the colour of their skin but it seems to be a world-wide phenomenon. When I was in the Middle East, many Arab women were keen to buy products that whitened their skin. In the UK it’s the other way round with many women painting themselves an unbelievable orange colour (I think it may have something to do with trying to emulate a sun tan). Many of these women say that they’re doing it because men like to see them that way and yet, there’s a series on UK TV that completely contradicts this view. The series shows the same woman with and without this strange orange colour (as well as other forms of dress and make-up). A poll is then taken asking their boyfriend and other men which version of the women they prefer. In every single case, the men say that they like to see their girlfriend with a small amount of make-up and believe that it enhances their looks. Absolutely none of them wanted to see their girlfriend glowing orange in the dark. I expect some members may respond saying something along the lines that it’s ‘a woman’s choice’, / ‘we’ll do what we want’. Yes ladies, it is your choice and everyone (I hope) respects your right to put on whatever make-up you decide. Just don’t say that you’re doing it for us guys because the majority of us love you the way you are, irrelevant of the colour of your skin


----------



## Gary D

Yes it's odd seeing a lovely honey coloured girl walking around the mall with a Panda face.


----------



## M.C.A.

Tawas is mainly used as an underarm deodorant and it's extremely effective, I used it for a year, had no idea that was the white stuff Asian girls stick on their face.


----------



## simonsays

Tawas is an under arm perspirant, not for face

As for fair skin, no comments

Ever see any darker skin starlet on TV?

It is rare

So is the obsession with anything fair

Likewise only a minority of politicians too are not fair skin


----------



## cvgtpc1

mabrouk said:


> I don’t know what it is about people trying to change the colour of their skin but it seems to be a world-wide phenomenon. When I was in the Middle East, many Arab women were keen to buy products that whitened their skin. In the UK it’s the other way round with many women painting themselves an unbelievable orange colour (I think it may have something to do with trying to emulate a sun tan). Many of these women say that they’re doing it because men like to see them that way and yet, there’s a series on UK TV that completely contradicts this view. The series shows the same woman with and without this strange orange colour (as well as other forms of dress and make-up). A poll is then taken asking their boyfriend and other men which version of the women they prefer. In every single case, the men say that they like to see their girlfriend with a small amount of make-up and believe that it enhances their looks. Absolutely none of them wanted to see their girlfriend glowing orange in the dark. I expect some members may respond saying something along the lines that it’s ‘a woman’s choice’, / ‘we’ll do what we want’. Yes ladies, it is your choice and everyone (I hope) respects your right to put on whatever make-up you decide. Just don’t say that you’re doing it for us guys because the majority of us love you the way you are, irrelevant of the colour of your skin


It's like women in Korea getting eye surgery for rounder eye openings and getting rid of one of their most attractive features. This was the rage when we lived there.


----------



## Gary D

cvgtpc1 said:


> It's like women in Korea getting eye surgery for rounder eye openings and getting rid of one of their most attractive features. This was the rage when we lived there.


And having the bridge of your nose filled like the actors and actresses in the Philippines


----------



## Maxx62

It's hard to imagine that a product capable of changing your skin tone so severely, isn't also having simultaneous effects elsewhere inside the body? I don't know if this stuff is actually Tawas powder, or something else? It comes in a small black plastic container with the word "Tawas" on it, but no other information is found anywhere on the container. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it really doesn't seem to so much lighten the skin, as it seems to make it appear to have somewhat of transparent like quality. I told my wife that she probably shouldn't put this stuff on her skin, but of course she doesn't listen.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> It's hard to imagine that a product capable of changing your skin tone so severely, isn't also having simultaneous effects elsewhere inside the body? I don't know if this stuff is actually Tawas powder, or something else? It comes in a small black plastic container with the word "Tawas" on it, but no other information is found anywhere on the container. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it really doesn't seem to so much lighten the skin, as it seems to make it appear to have somewhat of transparent like quality. I told my wife that she probably shouldn't put this stuff on her skin, but of course she doesn't listen.


Just had an idea. The best thing might be to locate a good dermatologist here at 
The Filipino Doctor site. Visit with one in person and if you find that it is something harmful, then take your wife and let the doctor give her the information on the product..


----------



## Amberlynn

Im a filipina and i know that a lot of women in my country wanted to achieve a lighter skin so im not sure why would ur wife will put tawas in her face but we usually put it in our armpi,t so we could have a lighter armpit it is to beleive to cure a dark armpit he he..


----------



## M.C.A.

I sold health products for 7 years and the fine print on most of these whitening products state that you'll need to avoid the sun.. LOL.. and it will take about 6 months for you to have a noticeable change, best thing is to avoid the sun (true statement), use the umbrella and purchase sun blocker cream or a makeup that has sun block mixed in, sure is more affordable and no worries on some of these products that could be knock off's even the branded ones can be knock off's IAW the news and who know's what's inside of those formulations.


----------



## JimnNila143

One of the things that I have noticed so much since I have been in the Philippines is there is so much promotion about lightening skin for women. It is a cultural/status thing. If you look at the Filipino or Filipina complexion, there is a great range of skin tone. Because there is a caste system that exists in the Philippines, those who want their skin to be as light as a Caucasian really go for it. Because this is so much promoted it is ingrained into the culture. To say that if a Filipina has very dark complexion, and usually because they can tan so easily, they lived and worked a rice field most of their lives instead of living in a 10M Peso mansion. My wife actually has a medium complexion for to look at her, she is tanned dark. It is just a matter of personal taste and a Filipina must be very careful when using skin lightener. Certain chemicals are known to cause or be an agent that may cause skin cancer. as stated above in the other entries, the best choice is to go see a Certified, Licensed Dermatologist. That is the best way to go.


----------



## cvgtpc1

Maxx62 said:


> It's hard to imagine that a product capable of changing your skin tone so severely, isn't also having simultaneous effects elsewhere inside the body? I don't know if this stuff is actually Tawas powder, or something else? It comes in a small black plastic container with the word "Tawas" on it, but no other information is found anywhere on the container. I guess what bothers me is the fact that it really doesn't seem to so much lighten the skin, as it seems to make it appear to have somewhat of transparent like quality. I told my wife that she probably shouldn't put this stuff on her skin, but of course she doesn't listen.


If you told her it makes her pangit what would she do? lol

I know with my wife if she tries a new makeup brand or style and I tell her it doesn't look right in a nice way its the last time I'll see it. She then assumes it wouldn't look good in public which is what they're all going for isn't it?


----------



## M.C.A.

*Protection of a women's face*



JimnNila143 said:


> One of the things that I have noticed so much since I have been in the Philippines is there is so much promotion about lightening skin for women. It is a cultural/status thing. If you look at the Filipino or Filipina complexion, there is a great range of skin tone. Because there is a caste system that exists in the Philippines, those who want their skin to be as light as a Caucasian really go for it. Because this is so much promoted it is ingrained into the culture. To say that if a Filipina has very dark complexion, and usually because they can tan so easily, they lived and worked a rice field most of their lives instead of living in a 10M Peso mansion. My wife actually has a medium complexion for to look at her, she is tanned dark. It is just a matter of personal taste and a Filipina must be very careful when using skin lightener. Certain chemicals are known to cause or be an agent that may cause skin cancer. as stated above in the other entries, the best choice is to go see a Certified, Licensed Dermatologist. That is the best way to go.


I was a helicopter crewmen US Navy and the area we worked in was the Philippines, Indonesia and several small islands. Girls working in the fields or working outside their home's washing clothes ect.. had the white powder or ? covering on their faces, so it's been going on for a very long time, this was the early 80's, if not the heat and sun rays are intense and the young ladies end up with skin damage.

Performed a quick search and apparently this white stuff (before creams) is actually from bark and wood paste ground up, here's a link.
Thanaka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## yakc130

Well, that's different.

The wife is always b<****>ing about getting "black" when she's outside in the sun. I tell her, "Sweetie, you're a Filipina. You're supposed to be dark. And besides, I probably wouldn't have married you if you were white."


----------



## pagbati

*Important to differentiate between ‘Sun Protection’ and ‘Beautification’*

Girls working in the fields or working outside their home's washing clothes ect.. had the white powder or ? covering on their faces, so it's been going on for a very long time, this was the early 80's, if not the heat and sun rays are intense and the young ladies end up with skin damage.

Mcallyboy, what you refer to sounds like a practical solution that locals used to protect themselves from sunburn. However, unless I’ve misunderstood this thread, the people using Tawas Powder today are doing so for ‘beautification’ purposes. Quite different and I think it’s important to differentiate between the two.


----------



## M.C.A.

mabrouk said:


> Girls working in the fields or working outside their home's washing clothes ect.. had the white powder or ? covering on their faces, so it's been going on for a very long time, this was the early 80's, if not the heat and sun rays are intense and the young ladies end up with skin damage.
> 
> Mcallyboy, what you refer to sounds like a practical solution that locals used to protect themselves from sunburn. However, unless I’ve misunderstood this thread, the people using Tawas Powder today are doing so for ‘beautification’ purposes. Quite different and I think it’s important to differentiate between the two.


You have something there because ladies that are worried about this issue probably use umbrella's or try to stay out of the sun light. The only way to find out is check the ingredients listed on the product and then look them up individually to see what they're used for, trouble is that the product has something else in it. 

There have been a few news special on whitening products and don't forget whitening soaps (papaya) many tested positive for such things as mercury, this stuff is found in markets and other places, they recommended that you buy from a reputable business but business have knock offs also, so another concern. Possibly doing an online search about whitening products in the Philippines might net some pictures and products to avoid.


----------



## Maxx62

Anyway you look at it, I just can't understand the fascination with with skin lightning products over here, but I guess when you look at the faces of all the female television personalities, I guess it is somewhat understandable. I think I'll steal her container and put a fake label on it that says "Pangit Powder" and see if that stops her from using it.


----------



## Gary D

Maxx62 said:


> Anyway you look at it, I just can't understand the fascination with with skin lightning products over here, but I guess when you look at the faces of all the female television personalities, I guess it is somewhat understandable. I think I'll steal her container and put a fake label on it that says "Pangit Powder" and see if that stops her from using it.


It's no different to western womens fascination with tanning. I guess the whitening is stripping the melanin from the top layer of skin. Basically a bleach, no danger there then.


----------



## Cherry La Chica

LOL haha tawas is for armpit.. it's like a deodorant in the philippines but powder version, and the ones who uses that are lolas! (grandmothers) because new generations are already using deodorants we see on tv ads plus i haven't known anyone who uses tawas on their face to look fairer lol

Yes in asian countries we have these different beauty standard which believes that whiter skintone is more beautiful than tanned skin. Totally opposite from west! Lol

Only in China, Korea, Japan, Philippines, Thailand, Indonesia etc. where u see some girls at the beach hiding under their umbrellas or wearing long sleeves (yes at the beach) because they are scared to the sun that their skin will look darker and they will look uglier..

Tell your wife that if she really wants to look paler do it in a safety way, there are loots of whitening products in the market which is safer and effective to the skin and stop the tawas pronto por fabor! Haha ya know it might ruined her face.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Avoiding the sun*



Cherry La Chica said:


> LOL haha tawas is for armpit.. it's like a deodorant in the philippines but powder version, and the ones who uses that are lolas! (grandmothers) because new generations are already using deodorants we see on tv ads plus i haven't known anyone who uses tawas on their face to look fairer lol
> 
> Yes in asian countries we have these different beauty standard which believes that whiter skintone is more beautiful than tanned skin. Totally opposite from west! Lol
> 
> Only in China, Korea, Japan, Philippines, Thailand, Indonesia etc. where u see some girls at the beach hiding under their umbrellas or wearing long sleeves (yes at the beach) because they are scared to the sun that their skin will look darker and they will look uglier..
> 
> Tell your wife that if she really wants to look paler do it in a safety way, there are loots of whitening products in the market which is safer and effective to the skin and stop the tawas pronto por fabor! Haha ya know it might ruined her face.


Good point, many of the neighborhood ladies, cover up and walk around with the umbrella's, wondered what was going on, it's a sunny day and they're using the umbrella's. Living out in the province, most of the people use the tawas there's no way they can afford deodorant so it's still sold in all the Sari-sari stores, small packets or rock form.


----------



## cvgtpc1

mcalleyboy said:


> Good point, many of the neighborhood ladies, cover up and walk around with the umbrella's, wondered what was going on, it's a sunny day and they're using the umbrella's.


You're saying your wife has never used your shadow as shade? LOL


----------



## M.C.A.

*Out of the sun*



cvgtpc1 said:


> You're saying your wife has never used your shadow as shade? LOL


The wife doesn't mind the sun, it's only if we're sitting outside for extending periods. The ladies I'm talking about are never exposed to the direct sun light, they look sickly, on short walks, standing outside :confused2: I thought the two women across the street were ill but my wife mentioned that they're whitening their skin,  this family has little money for food but this practice is apparently very important to them, umbrella is always with them. 

Wife's friend used the creams and her face started to get pink or it ended up looking worse, not a natural look for sure, I think she figured it out and stopped using the creams and she sure looks back to normal. This practice or subject came up at one of our Tagay session's, the Philippine men preferred the white look, they were curious how I felt and I told them I like the natural look and color of the skin, once the girls faces start to whiten then what occurs next is having to add more makeup, can be a costly practice for the poor.


----------



## Maxx62

mcalleyboy said:


> The wife doesn't mind the sun, it's only if we're sitting outside for extending periods. The ladies I'm talking about are never exposed to the direct sun light, they look sickly, on short walks, standing outside :confused2: I thought the two women across the street were ill but my wife mentioned that they're whitening their skin,  this family has little money for food but this practice is apparently very important to them, umbrella is always with them.
> 
> Wife's friend used the creams and her face started to get pink or it ended up looking worse, not a natural look for sure, I think she figured it out and stopped using the creams and she sure looks back to normal. This practice or subject came up at one of our Tagay session's, the Philippine men preferred the white look, they were curious how I felt and I told them I like the natural look and color of the skin, once the girls faces start to whiten then what occurs next is having to add more makeup, can be a costly practice for the poor.


Definitely not a natural look, and it's odd to see someone risk their health for such an unusual appearance. Alternatively, someone else pointed out that western woman prefer to spend a lot of time and money on tanning booths, but as it turns out tanning booths also have negative health consequences. Perhaps both activities should be shunned.


----------



## ohemjee

Our family shop in Indonesia sell tawas (we also call alum tawas in Indonesia) , and people only buy it to purify water especially water reservoir. 
I told my Mom that people also use it for cosmetically purpose and she's like 'who are these people, catfish?'


----------



## simonsays

ohemjee said:


> Our family shop in Indonesia sell tawas (we also call alum tawas in Indonesia) , and people only buy it to purify water especially water reservoir.
> I told my Mom that people also use it for cosmetically purpose and she's like 'who are these people, catfish?'


who are these people ? you should have said "FILIPINOS" !!!! 

For under arm use only, that I know ..


----------



## ohemjee

ecureilx said:


> who are these people ? you should have said "FILIPINOS" !!!!
> 
> For under arm use only, that I know ..


It seems that there's 'smart' people doing marketing of tawas as 'magic crystal for deodorant' ; at least in Indonesia i saw them trying to sell it like that. 

I envy tanned girls, I can't get a proper tan (my skin is too weak & turned red like a cooked crab, then revert) Tried my caucasian friend's spray tan and amazed how slimming&healthy tanned look is!

I guess the grass is always greener on the other side :confused2:

--

By the way a hint if anyone don't understand my Mom's joke; 
tawas used usually to purify muddy, unclean water ; and catfish live in muddy water .....


----------



## simonsays

ohemjee said:


> It seems that there's 'smart' people doing marketing of tawas as 'magic crystal for deodorant' ; at least in Indonesia i saw them trying to sell it like that.


Ah, in Baguio atleast, Tawas is not expensive, and the stone is sold for less than 100 peso  



> By the way a hint if anyone don't understand my Mom's joke;
> tawas used usually to purify muddy, unclean water ; and catfish live in muddy water .....


I got that !!!


----------



## Maxx62

ohemjee said:


> It seems that there's 'smart' people doing marketing of tawas as 'magic crystal for deodorant' ; at least in Indonesia i saw them trying to sell it like that.
> 
> I envy tanned girls, I can't get a proper tan (my skin is too weak & turned red like a cooked crab, then revert) Tried my caucasian friend's spray tan and amazed how slimming&healthy tanned look is!
> 
> I guess the grass is always greener on the other side :confused2:
> 
> --
> 
> By the way a hint if anyone don't understand my Mom's joke;
> tawas used usually to purify muddy, unclean water ; and catfish live in muddy water .....


Just be happy with your natural look. Why gamble with your health, and why worry about what other people think?


----------

